
Stanley Kubrick’s life as a still photographer - pzaich
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/in-sight/wp/2018/04/13/stanley-kubricks-little-known-life-as-a-still-photographer
======
dingaling
Now that explains much of his eye for composition.

Mr Kubrick's obsession with light motivated him to shoot all the candle lit
scenes of 'Barry Lyndon' without supplemental lighting, using three Zeiss
f/0.7 lenses. He wanted audiences to see what the characters saw.

Only ten such lenses were ever made and are still the fastest apertures ever
used in filmmaking

[https://m.dpreview.com/articles/9811242514/kubrick-
s-f-0-7-l...](https://m.dpreview.com/articles/9811242514/kubrick-
s-f-0-7-lenses-now-available-for-rent-but-start-saving-up)

And very difficult to use, too; depth of field of a 50mm f/0.7 lens is about
20cm at 5 metres! So to keep his subjects in focus he had the actors move only
sidewards in those scenes!

